# Supravalvular aortography



## Jlokloski (Jun 20, 2014)

I can use some clarification on when to bill a supravalvular aortography.  My doctor is dictating a heart cath with LIMA and SVG aniograms, stent and aortography.  He dictates for the aortogram:
The pigtail catheter was placed in the ascending aorta to identify any remaining bypass grafts.  High pressure injection was then performed.  this demonstrated one patent graft.  
I have seen where if the purpose is to identify bypass grafts I should not bill 93567 because it is consider roadmapping and that this code is used to specifically visualize the valves just above the aorta and its branches.  Is this billable for the 93567?  Or is this aortogram specifically for the LIMA and SVG and I would only bill 93459.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jess1125 (Jun 20, 2014)

Jlokloski said:


> I can use some clarification on when to bill a supravalvular aortography.  My doctor is dictating a heart cath with LIMA and SVG aniograms, stent and aortography.  He dictates for the aortogram:
> The pigtail catheter was placed in the ascending aorta to identify any remaining bypass grafts.  High pressure injection was then performed.  this demonstrated one patent graft.
> I have seen where if the purpose is to identify bypass grafts I should not bill 93567 because it is consider roadmapping and that this code is used to specifically visualize the valves just above the aorta and its branches.  Is this billable for the 93567?  Or is this aortogram specifically for the LIMA and SVG and I would only bill 93459.
> Thank you for your help.



Personally from what I read above I wouldn't bill the 93567. It appears to be "roadmapping" to me. Doesn't appear to be diagnostic in nature. Just the 93459.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 23, 2014)

Jess1125 said:


> Personally from what I read above I wouldn't bill the 93567. It appears to be "roadmapping" to me. Doesn't appear to be diagnostic in nature. Just the 93459.
> 
> Jessica CPC, CCC



I agree with Jessica. I would want to see more information pertaining to medical neccesity and diagnostic finding before coding 93567.

HTH


----------

